# Rain Repelant anyone? Beading video



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Before you view the following video I must state all safety measures were taken to create this very short film, no wild animals were harmed either 

I hate the wipers constantly being used at this time of year, altho my new aero wipers are fab! I manged to do the whole journey only using wipers when I came to the slower a-roads.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, looks really effective. Might have to get some and give it a whirl!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I used until now Rain-X, Carlack Glass Sealing Kit and Klasse SG and my favourite is Rain-X, it repels the best of 3.
I have to test Ras Bona, maybe porta will appear here, hehe.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one :thumb: always use these now, and on the carlack kit currently, as it seems to last well.

What did you use?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

That could have been me yesterday, topped up the Carlack I have on with a polycharged version, no reason, just bored & wondered how it'd react with Polycharger added.. 

Blasting down the M1 with no wipers on, I bet folk thought I was a nutter

The water beading gets almost hypnotic at speed doesnt it :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i applied the carlack rain kit before the MPH show at the NEC, rained there and back and didnt use the wipers once!!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Auquapel


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

How do I stop Rain-X to smear when I need to use the wipers. I just cant stop it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> How do I stop Rain-X to smear when I need to use the wipers. I just cant stop it


get rid of it and get the Carlack kit from Tim at CYC :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> get rid of it and get the Carlack kit from Tim at CYC :lol:


I get smearing with the Carlack kit on my windscreen.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

There must be a way to apply these without smearing. I wonder how vxrmarc gets on with Rain-X and others alike. I see him use them on nearly all details.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice beading!

What did you use bud?

Whats the best stuff?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice video.
Another Carlack user here :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

JEFFS Acrylic Prime, cleanser AND sealant in one.:thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I found rain-x to work ok but leave the windscreen a little greasy afterwards


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Before you view the following video I must state all safety measures were taken to create this very short film, no wild animals were harmed either
> 
> I hate the wipers constantly being used at this time of year, altho my new aero wipers are fab! I manged to do the whole journey only using wipers when I came to the slower a-roads.


Hello could you tell me which product you used to get this effect?
Cheers


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use halfords own brand on all my details this time of year. It works a treat. The way to stop smearing I've found it to make sure the glass is free of dirt, and also the wipers! The repellant obviously forms a film, and if you're blades are mucky, then it will smear that dirt across the screen.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

wouldnt something like jetseal do just the same? has anyone tried that?


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> How do I stop Rain-X to smear when I need to use the wipers. I just cant stop it


i use rain-x but its a pain for smearing. The best way i've found is to apply and allow to dry, then buff with a microfibre cloth. I then wipe the whole windscreen with the microfibre towel i used to dry the car (which is obviously damp). This seems to give a nice smear free finish for me!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Again, Halfrauds own make rain repellant works brilliantly (you also get a lint free cloth to applt it with too)!

Put some on my car about 3 months ago and it still works like shown in the video.

Just make sure your windows are completely clean and then apply it and makes sure its well workd in.:thumb:


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rain-x bug remover, no need to apply it to the screen, just pop it into the washer resovoir and off you go,,, no smears at all!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

How many layers should we put on the windscreen?


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I used to use a product called "rain Wizzard" that repelled the water better that the Rainex and was a little less greasy / smeary on the glass.
However...
I only bought one of them at the time :wall: and Have never been able to find another supplier of the stuff.
I think that it may still be available in the States or Canada.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Guys

I haven't used the carlack system so cannot comment on its use or performance.

I have used all the other brands mentioned - Rain X, Rain Wizard etc.

This one is from Mer! and it works far better than the others I have used. I think the main reason I never have any smearing issues - even when I used rain X has got to be done to application.

Application:

Two coats applied using a yellow foam pad - making sure its a brand new pad. Apply first coat, leave for around 20 mins. Apply second coat directly on top and leave again for 20 mins.

last job is haze removal - a spray of tap water and paper towel to buff up. I alsways give it a damn good buff - making sure the screen is left smrear and streak free.

Hope this helps a few?

Iain


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

i applied rain x to windscreen before, and found it a pain.....

is it just me, or do you not find it a bit dangerous having these products on the windscreen?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Follow the instructions....

Most people dont follow them & have issues, I use a damp cloth & then buff it up, I think the damp cloth activates the repelant


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I used Mer for a year before finding the carlack. Used it exactly as you described, with 2 coats and it works well. THE ONLY DOWNSIDE is that IT DOES NOT LAST.... It always is pretty much completely gone after 2 washes. I tried everything but it always needed reapplying.

Not a big chore as it is quite easy, but with 3 cars each week, it just adds up. Even after not washing for a few weeks i found it was gone  VERY cheap though as you get a huge bottle and it goes a long way, and I still have loads left but just got fed up constantly reapplying it. My dad tried it complete with their glass cleaner and never got it to work without terrible smears no matter what he did. I never had an issue though. We came to the conclusion that some screens are either slightly treated or coated or pick up some **** that just interferes with some products pretty much regardless...


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

have just tried out aquapel i got from the states
works great no smearing no blade judder rain just runs off 
just have to wait to see how long it lasts

was quite cheap off ebay 6 applicators for $24.00 postage was about the same again though so worked out at $48.00 total or £4 per application 
if it lasts 6 month i'll be happy


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been using Rain-X for about a year now and have had no problems with it so far.

It works really well moving the water from the windscreen quickly and effectivly. its great on unlit dualcaragways at night when it raining.


----------



## Bear (Jun 15, 2007)

It seems that the Halfords stuff ain't too bad:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/203940/rain_repellents.html

However I have ordered these:
http://www.piaa.co.uk/wipers/wipers.asp

Heard good reviews and they last for a longtime, will let you know how good they are.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The nano glass treatments from germany are superior to Rain-X and Aquapel. 

Res-Bona, Percenta and etc are two of the companys. A 5 cl bottle is enough for at least 5 cars. And will hold up very good for a year.

Get it on ebay.de or something similar.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Is this Marcus?


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Porta said:


> The nano glass treatments from germany are superior to Rain-X and Aquapel.


Better than Rain-x...? It seems to be a great stuff :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like mine.... I hardly use my wipers:thumb: :wave:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

khakis said:


> Better than Rain-x...? It seems to be a great stuff :thumb:


Rain-X last for a couple of weeks, this lasts over a year.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

For me, Rain-X lasts about half a year.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I used Mer for a year before finding the carlack. Used it exactly as you described, with 2 coats and it works well. THE ONLY DOWNSIDE is that IT DOES NOT LAST.... It always is pretty much completely gone after 2 washes. I tried everything but it always needed reapplying.
> 
> Not a big chore as it is quite easy, but with 3 cars each week, it just adds up. Even after not washing for a few weeks i found it was gone  VERY cheap though as you get a huge bottle and it goes a long way, and I still have loads left but just got fed up constantly reapplying it. My dad tried it complete with their glass cleaner and never got it to work without terrible smears no matter what he did. I never had an issue though. We came to the conclusion that some screens are either slightly treated or coated or pick up some **** that just interferes with some products pretty much regardless...


Are you saying the Mer stuff was pants or the Carlack?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I also use the Halfords stuff and i found the best way to get rid of the smears as to do the finishing buff after 2 coats, then you sprinkle on some water over the glass and use an MF cloth to do another buff, this gets rid of the smears.
Read that on here somewhere and it works a treat:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i use w5 nano solution from lidls.

one applicatation has lasted since march so far and is still going strong 

top stuff for a fiver


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Hein Gericks Waterproofing spray for motorcycle fabrics....


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

I use Rain-X,the only issue I have is it DOESNT work at all at daft'o'clock in the morning (when the screen is cold when you first start the engine) when your tryin to rid the screen of condensation,it only seems to work when the windscreen is "warm(ish)"...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Using Gtechniq G1 currently, best one ive tried so far :thumb:


----------

